# Lenox MA Junior Shooting Club 2004/2005 Season



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Just thought I'd post this for those out on "this side" of the state.

The Junior Shooting Club enjoyed a successful first year, ending on Memorial Day weekend. We started with six shooters and completed the season with four youngsters who received the NRA Basic Rifle Shooting Course certification and various other NRA marksmanship qualifications ranging from pro-marksman to sharpshooter.

The Club will begin its second year at the Lenox Sportsmen's Club range on Saturday, September 11, 2004 at 8:30am.

We look forward to new shooters, girls and boys, this coming season. Participants are not required to be members of the Lenox Sportsmen's Club. Rifles, ammunition, targets, hearing protection and eye protection are provided by the Lenox Sportsmen's Club, though shooters are encouraged to obtain their own equipment if they wish to continue in the shooting sports. The shooters should be eighteen years old or under and be able to demonstrate the ability to safely handle firearms.

The shooters will initially be in two groups. The new shooters, who have yet to receive the NRA Basic Rifle Shooting Course certificate, will begin the 14 hour, seven week course and obtain this certification. At that time, they will join the advanced group.

The advanced shooters will work on target shooting using venues such as the NRA Marksmanship Qualification Program, postal matches, league shooting, matches against other rifle teams in western New England and eastern New York and, of course, lots of practice. We intend to form the Junior Rifle Club from these advanced shooters.

Those interested in joining the program should contact Crag Swinson at 413-698-2345, Dick Wisenbaker at 413-684-4265, or Chuck Jones at 413-684-3391.
Lenox Sportsmen's Club


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

Would you happen to know if there is anything like that is out in western mass?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

ermm...isnt Lenox *IN* Western Mass?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'll check around out by Williamsburg. You are more eastern than Lenox...lenox is thisclose to being in NY.


----------



## DanB (May 25, 2003)

SOT_II @ Mon Aug 09 said:


> I'll check around out by Williamsburg. You are more eastern than Lenox...lenox is thisclose to being in NY.


Really? Thought it was out by boston.


----------

